# GLASGOW GCRM



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi ladies,

Just wondered if anyone has been to the gcrm for egg sharing?.

If so how did they find it?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

i think there is a girl on the glasgow girls thread who shared @ GCRM
i just had fet with them they are wonderful
goodluck
kxxxx


----------

